# Webmail Multi Compte



## titigrou (14 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé hier Roundcube, le nouveau webmail en ajax très prometteur. Mais j'ai besoin de récupérer plusieurs boites e-mails sur la même boite, et je ne peux pas tout rediriger (hotmail and co...).
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si l'on peut créer plusieurs comptes mails avec roundcube, ou alors connait un webmail qui gère bien le multicompte.


----------



## maousse (20 Août 2007)

roundcube, &#224; ma connaissance, ne permet de g&#233;rer que le mail sur le serveur o&#249; il est install&#233;. (enfin, &#231;a peut d&#233;pendre aussi de ton h&#233;bergeur). Comment l'as-tu install&#233;, d'ailleurs ?

Gmail permet de centraliser tous tes comptes mails, &#224; partir du moment o&#249; ils sont accessibles par une m&#233;thode standard (pop, imap...)


----------



## titigrou (20 Août 2007)

J'ai suivi le tuto sur le site de téléchargement de roundcube.
Et j'ai contacté un utilisateur sur un forum, qui m'as aidé à le configurer pour récupérer les mails d'un compte free ou 1and1.
Si tu veux, je peux te filer le fichier main inc.php dans lequel se trouvent les paramètres pour les compte free et 1and1.


----------



## Madcat (29 Août 2007)

_ Si tu veux, je peux te filer le fichier main inc.php dans lequel se trouvent les paramètres pour les compte free et 1and1._

Salut, moi je veux bien ton fichier de config...
J'aimerais aussi faire du multi comptes ;-)


----------



## titigrou (29 Août 2007)

Ben en fait, c'est pas du multi compte mon fichier de config, c'est pour pouvoir se connecter sur un compte mail 1and1 ou free uniquement... mais pas les deux en même temps...
enfin si tu es toujours intéressé, mets moi ton mail en PM, et e t'enverrai ça! enfin demain parce que là, j'ai une grosse soirée qui commence euh dans pas longtemps


----------

